# Rockport Pig Roast!



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

We had a family reunion today. I roasted a whole pig on a spit. It was DELICIOUS! It sure is fun roasting pigs. Maybe some of you were those I saw getting to the reservoir to fish at 5:00-6:00 a.m. If so, how was fishing?

Can't wait to roast another one! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Pics??


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Gumbo said:


> Pics??


Pic's? Hmph! How about leftovers? :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

No pics, sorry. I left my camera in my truck. One of my bro's borrowed my truck for a scout camp. 

Leftovers are great, too! 

Hopefully, I'll be roasting the next pig in September! I love it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> Gumbo said:
> 
> 
> > Pics??
> ...


Yeah, we want samples.

Did you use gas, wood or charcoal?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Roasted on a homemade spit (made by a Tongan friend of mine) over a wood fire. This spit is not electric, so I turned it for about 8.5 hours.

Next time, though, I'm probably going to make a cinder block oven, splay the pig, sandwich it in a rack, and use indirect charcoal heat...like this site instructs: http://cuban-christmas.com/pigroast.html

But I'm sticking to my own sauce. Not going to bother trying to marinate it. Just inject it. It works WAY better.

Marinade: 1 part soy sauce, 2 parts soda pop (I used black cherry), 1 part russian dressing, lots of chopped garlic and onions, 1 part favorite bbq sauce.

I'm amazed at how good the skin is when it's fresh crispy from the pig. It's a nice snack while roasting it.

One other thing I'd like to have done is to get some pineapples on the spit, inside and outside the pig. Maybe some peppers, too. Anyway...someone ought to put together a UWN pig roast. I'll come roast it. It's a blast!


----------

